# strange truth or urban legend?



## jim baird (Nov 17, 2009)

A realtor was present when I did a "final" on a dwelling whose permit had long expired with no CO and whose new owner was an aspiring "flipper", who wants to finish and unload the property.

The realtor said that in a nearby county another realtor along with a propsective buyer entered a foreclosure home, and during the visit heard something funny.  On looking in the attic they are said to have found a bomb ticking.

Believe it or don't?  I have not a clue.


----------



## JBI (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

What the he<< were you doing in my house?!?!


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

That smacks of urban legend.

nothing on http://www.Snopes.com about it though.


----------



## jim baird (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

I agree Gene.

The typical urban legend is framed as "someone I know knows someone this happened to"...

I had to restrain my skepticism _in situ_ but felt obligated to report the incident here.


----------



## hazmatpoobah (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

The bomb was most likely the subprime loan about to reset....


----------



## FM William Burns (Nov 17, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

:lol:


----------



## beach (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

Do time bombs still tick? I thought they went digital years ago......


----------



## beach (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

So, where do you go on the internet to check out a story about Snopes????



> Snopes.com is a Scam  For the past few years www..snopes.com to get  what they  think to be the bottom line facts...'proceed with caution.'  Take what it  says at face value and nothing    more.  Use it only to lead you to  their  references where you can link to and read the sources for yourself.  Plus,  you can always google a subject and do the research yourself.  It  now seems  apparent that's all the Mikkelson's do. After all, I can personally  vouch  from my own experience for their 'not'
> 
> fully looking into things


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

beach, if you don't like snopes (which usually has the information faster than anyone else, then try:

www.urbanlegends.about.com

or

http://www.scambusters.org/legends.html

or

http://www.truthorfiction.com

These other sites have always supported what I've found on snopes.  Even the Wikipedia site identifes theier validity, by the way:

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Snopes.com


----------



## beach (Nov 18, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

Thanks, I usually use Snopes.....I was making kind of a joke   :mrgreen:

Gene, I actually checked snopes on urbanlegend.com and it seems they are ok by them!

http://urbanlegends.about.com/od/intern ... xposed.htm


----------



## jim baird (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

beach,

I think time bombs still tick in pulp fiction.  It's an archetype.

Snopes was the archetypical horsetrading family in more than one Faulkner story, not one of whom could be trusted to speak straight.


----------



## Gene Boecker (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

and one for you, beach!   :mrgreen:


----------



## fatboy (Nov 19, 2009)

Re: strange truth or urban legend?

Had me scared for a moment about Snopes!  :shock:

I use them for a test before I forward on emails.


----------

